# Spike not eating and diarrhea for 10 days



## KimS (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi 
My 10 year old female maltese Spike started off a week ago last Saturday just kind of lethargic and 3/4 through her walk in the park she wanted to be carried. On the Sunday the same thing and she had the runs. I took her our vet first thing Monday morning and she had a temperature. The vet put her on Centrine for the diarrhea and Metronidazole and told me to feed her boiled chicken and rice (which she has had in the past for an upset tummy) She seem to perk up a bit on Tuesday and then on Wednesday was back to feeling lethargic and not eating. Took her in on Wednesday they took her off all the meds, gave her a B12 shot and did blood work. Again she seemed to perk up, Thursday she seemed a little better but definitely not herself. Friday she wouldn't eat anything. I took a urine sample in in the morning and when I got back she had bad diarrhea again, I took her back that afternoon, they gave her a shot for nausea and put her back on the Metronidazole. I tried giving her ground sirloin and scrambled eggs, and she picked at that. We went back on Saturday because again the runs and not eating and they were running a fecal panel. The bloodwork came back fine, the urine test came back fine. The fecal panel we are still waiting for (we are not 100% positive it was her stool because we have 2 maltese who are pee pad trained and we didn't see who actually did it. But had it tested anyway. Sunday still wouldn't really eat but no diarrhea. Monday called back to the vet and she said try giving her McDonalds chicken nuggets or a cheeseburger. Tried that but still wouldn't eat. I lost it hysterical, so the vet said to take her to the specialist, so I set up an appt for today. But was so upset took her into VCA Animal hospital where yesterday they gave her an ultrasound, that showed nothing. I changed the appt to Wed because the fecal panel is supposed to be back by then, last night she would eat... ate half a chicken nugget. I was up all night watching her. This morning she had the runs again, (still on the meds) this time I actually saw her go, so I know it was her sample. I was going to wait until Wed for the results of the other fecal sample (but again I am not 100% sure it was her sample) I called the VCA at 6:30am this morning as I am trying to get back in today with the new sample and will start again with a fresh sample. I am going out of my mind with worry and I am sure she is sensing my stress. 

Anyone have any idea what this might be? She has lost .7lb in a week
Sorry so long, I am so scared and upset.
Kim


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so sorry Kim. I don't have any answers for you, since it seems you are doing everything and going to the vet. I hope some others have some insights. 
Please let us know what happens.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh so sorry she is having problems. First thought I have.. did they give her some fluids??...I'd worry about dehydration. I also suggest you try pumpkin ..that has a lot of fiber and often will help firm up the stools.

Hope the fecal tests will reveal something so it can be addressed.

My Quincy tends to get runny stools and I add some of the Prescription WD ( high fiber food) to his reg meal. I use about a heaping tablespoon and it seems to be enough to keep his poops nice and firm. 

I'd have to go back and read but wondered if there is a food-allergy involved...maybe to chicken? This can develop even if they've had no problem previously. If so the WD wouldn't be good but the RD also has high fiber and I think that is beef not chicken but would have to check on that. 

Or you could ask vet about adding a little benefiber... but I don't know what the dose would be so he/she would have to advise.
Hope this gets straightened out very soon... poor little girl!


----------



## KimS (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi 
Thanks for the suggestions, she is mildly dehydrated and if I can't get into the specialist today I will take her to our own vet for fluids. I cannot get her to eat anything at all. She normally eats Blue Buffalo dry food and treats are dehydrated chicken. I dehydrate the chicken myself because I don't trust the stuff that comes from China. So that is all she normally eats... in the last week I have tried boiled chicken breasts and rice, ground sirloin cooked and rinsed, scrambled eggs, canned blue buffalo, science diet ad, a plain cheeseburger, chicken nuggets and she won't eat anything at all. 
I am going crazy with worry
Kim


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She is probably extremely dehydrated after seven days of this. That can make them weak, lethargic and not want to eat.

I would guess they may want to admit her at this point and administer fluids through an IV. That will also give her stomach a chance to rest.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## KimS (Oct 4, 2009)

When I had her in to emergency care at the VCA yesterday afternoon, they told me she was mildly dehydrated. She is drinking just not eating. I am taking her back in this afternoon.'
Thanks
Kim


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What were you feeding her when she got sick? There have been so many problems with pet food and treats from China. I know the FDA is currently investigating Nutro.


----------



## KimS (Oct 4, 2009)

She eats Blue Buffalo dry food and the only treats she gets is dehydrated chicken breasts which I buy from my grocery store and dehydrate the chicken myself. 
Thanks
Kim


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

KimS said:


> She eats Blue Buffalo dry food and the only treats she gets is dehydrated chicken breasts which I buy from my grocery store and dehydrate the chicken myself.
> Thanks
> Kim


A food allergy is a possibility. Dogs can build up antibodies that trigger an allergic reaction with constant exposure to the same ingredient. It's possible she has become allergic to chicken.

I'd ask your vet about this. Usually a novel protein (one she has never had before) and new carb are introduced.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear Spike isn't doing well. I hope you find out the cause - please keep us posted. I also agree with getting a second opinion if your vet can't seem to figure out what the problem is.


----------



## KimS (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks I have a 1:30pm CST appt this afternoon with internal medicine specialist, I will ask her about that. My other Malt is fine other than she is sensing her Mom is upset and her sister is not feeling well.
Kim


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Pumpkin worked for my dog.. Make sure it is not pumpkin pie filling, just plain pumpkin.. My dogs wanted strange things when they had this problem.. Baby food pureed meat ,canned tuna, egg, rice with avery small amount of chicken or beef gravy..Watch the meats at the grocery store..They have additives in them that can give diarrhea.. There is only one meat , chicken or turkey , or pork that doesn't have additives here in Florida. And that is at Publix.. And it's a chicken or turkey put up in something like a sausage wrapper.. I can't think of the name..Sorry.. I think it's Purdue, but not sure about that..Keep the fluids going, even if the vet has to do it with and IV.. I am not a vet, but this is what I have done when my dogs have this. Another thought, has she maybe eaten something that has caused a small blockage?An ultra sound may or may not show that.. Have you thought about Xrays...One of my guys had big gas pockets in the intestine that showed up on an xray that was causing the same problem you are describing. And is she still running a temperature? Hopefully her stool sample will show somrthing ..And again, I am not a vet and you need to defer to a professional, but you could run these things through your doctor..and I would seek further medical help for her if your vet can't seem to pinpoint the problem.. What one can't see maybe another can.. You and your baby are in my prayers...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hope ur baby feels better soon!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry your baby is sick. I hope the vet can get to the bottom of this soon and she'll start feeling better. I can imagine how worried you must be. I'll keep Spike in my prayers. rayer: :grouphug:rayer:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

sorry your baby is sick. I am glad we did not plan to go anywhere for Mother's day because Alex was not feeling well. He started Saturday morning to throw up white slimy stuff. Was fine all day long, and was eager to eat small quiche with us. Since he is used to people food, I did not think too much of it. Forgot that those little quiche contain more cheese than when I make a quiche myself. Too much cheese does not agree with him. He threw up white stuff again on Sunday morning and he was not feeling well all day. I gave him some Bepto. Yesterday he had diarrhea. Since he was drinking fine, I was not concerned about dehydration. Since he did not want to eat pushed some pumpkin in his mouth. Added some more pumpkin to his food that he finally ate a bit in the evening. Yesterday all his food contained pumpkin. Today he is fine again. I think pumpkin helps more than all the meds vets prescribe. I would try mixing pumpkin in his food.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I hear alot of suggestions about pumpkin. Where do you buy pumpkin for dogs? Is it frozen or like baby food jars? Mine had diahrrea after eating Nutro and now her poop is solid but a strange yellow colour even after several days later after eating that Nutro crap.

I hope your malt feels better real soon. I know it is very stressful when they are not themselves.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

_Monday called back to the vet and she said try giving her McDonalds chicken nuggets or a cheeseburger_

A little surprised thevet suggested these foods as they are kinda of greasy and would think would be upsetting to their digestive systems. ??? Instead I would try offering her boiled chicken and rice (easy to digest) and because it is homemade food, they will often eat it more readily than their usual processed foods. 

I echo the sentiment about finding another vet for another opinion. Do you feed your dog table scraps by any chance?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maltlovereileen said:


> _Monday called back to the vet and she said try giving her McDonalds chicken nuggets or a cheeseburger_
> 
> A little surprised thevet suggested these foods as they are kinda of greasy and would think would be upsetting to their digestive systems. ??? Instead I would try offering her boiled chicken and rice (easy to digest) and because it is homemade food, they will often eat it more readily than their usual processed foods.
> 
> I echo the sentiment about finding another vet for another opinion. Do you feed your dog table scraps by any chance?


I had the exact same thought. In case this is pancreatitis, McDonald's fast food is absolutely the worst idea I have ever heard!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> I had the exact same thought. In case this is pancreatitis, McDonald's fast food is absolutely the worst idea I have ever heard!


You must be reading my mind, Marj...I was also wondering if it was pancreatitis


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

poochie2 said:


> I hear alot of suggestions about pumpkin. Where do you buy pumpkin for dogs? Is it frozen or like baby food jars? Mine had diahrrea after eating Nutro and now her poop is solid but a strange yellow colour even after several days later after eating that Nutro crap.
> 
> I hope your malt feels better real soon. I know it is very stressful when they are not themselves.


 I get canned pumpkin at Albertsons...It is usually in the canned veggie section..If not, Ask for canned pumpkin.. Some stores only have it during holidays, so stock upwhen you find it, is my suggestion..It really works :aktion033:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Monday called back to the vet and she said try giving her McDonalds chicken nuggets or a cheeseburger


I can't believe this one either. Most vets recommend boiled chicken and rice. In case of diarrhea I would put in some pumpkin too. You can find it at Albertson, Fry's, Kroger... any grocery store. Just make sure it is pure pumpkin, nothing else in it. You can freeze the unused pumpkin. I freeze small puddles and save them in a plastic bag in the freezer.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have heard our vet recommend McDonald's as well if an animal is not eating. I bet it has something to do with the smell of the food and the salt (which might make them drink). I'm not sure of course, but that would be my best educated guess. I have seen many dogs salvate at the smell of good old Ronald's food!


----------



## KimS (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi
Actually I did try offering boiled chicken and rice that was what I tried first. The only reason the vet suggested McDonalds is because Spike was not eating anything at all and she told what ever I could get her to eat at this point. I have tried everything short of standing with the fridge door open and having her point at what she would like.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Try syringing fluids into her mouth. I'd stick with chicken and rice for now. Pancreatitis is my guess too. You want to rest her digestive tract.


----------



## KimS (Oct 4, 2009)

I thought I would post an update. We went back to the specialist on Tuesday and she ran tests for Addison's, Pancreatis and low B12 levels. The Addison's came back negative and we are still waiting for the results of the others. She put her on Pepcid AC, Tylan, Mirtazepine (appetite stimulant), Cerenia, and Panacur. My own vet called yesterday with the results of the fecal panel and it showed Giardia and Coronavirus. We are now basically force feeding her with a syringe to get all the medicine down, the Tylan is in a power form that is supposed to be sprinkled on food and since she won't eat anything and I mean nothing... we are mixing it it with Science Diet AD and water and squirting down her throat. It is a miserable experience for all of us. I have tried baby food (all kinds of different flavours) bananas, liverwurst, Dog Sure (like Ensure for dogs) she won't eat anything. I have used pumpkin before but this is a lot more serious than anything we have experienced before plus she will not eat the pumpkin. The bad news is we were all together on Mothers Day and between the family we have a total of 5 maltese so now the other 4 will need to be treated for the Giardia, which will be the Panacur. The specialist is still concerned because the diarrhea has stopped but she is still not eating. My vet told me to let the drugs run their course for the next couple of days, wait for the results of the other tests and if nothing there, we will need to do an endoscopy on the lower and upper GI and insert a feeding tube into her esophagus. At that point that would take a biopsy and look for an inflammed bowel or a bacteria that is not being detected any other way. I am hoping if we let the drugs run their course she will improve and we will not have to go to that next step. I will keep you posted.
Thanks
Kim


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I really hope the medicine does its thing. Poor thing!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Try syringing fluids into her mouth. I'd stick with chicken and rice for now. Pancreatitis is my guess too. You want to rest her digestive tract.


Great suggestion.... I've done that syringing thing. 

You can get a syringe (ask at Target pharmacy counter for example - they gave me one free) and get a jar of baby food (I think the second stage has the chicken with rice formula, for example). Then syringe up some of this good bland food and syringe it toward the back of her throat where she has to swallow. Thanks for keeping us posted...


----------



## lilc5 (Dec 6, 2009)

Please keep us posted on the status of your baby. My prayers are with you and your pup.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Just to let know you and your baby have been on my mind and in my prayers.


----------



## KimS (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone;
Thanks so much for keeping Spike in your thoughts and prayers, she still is not really improving and syringe feeding her seems to be stressing her out (she was trembling this morning) I am heading back to the specialist this afternoon to have a feeding tube inserted, my own vet recommended this. She is still telling me to wait a few more days to see if the medication works for the giardia, and we are still waiting for the results of the Pancreatitus and B12 levels at that point if she is still not doing well we will do the endoscopy and colonscopy, but in the meantime she will at least be getting food and her perscriptions in a less stressful manner. I will continue to keep you posted, we also started our other maltese and my Mother-in-laws maltese (who is staying with us this week) on Panacur as a precaution to make sure they have not gotten the giardia. 
Thanks again
Kim


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

O, Kim. I am so sorry Spike still isn't doing well. Keep us updated, okay?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww im so sorry , hopefully he will feel better soon , pls keep us posted .


----------



## lUV_MYbabysnowy (May 8, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that Spike is still not doing well. I hope he will get better!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh no.. I don't have any answers but I will be keeping both you and Spike in my thoughts. I hope he recovers soon!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor little Spike!.. Will continue prayers that she'll soon be better!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

My goodness I hope the medicines will kick in.:grouphug:


----------



## KimS (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi 
Wanted to provide an update on Spike, on Friday we had a feeding tube inserted into her so that we can feed her that way and hopefully tempt her to eat by mouth as well but at least she is getting food. We had a bad night Friday night because we thought she was in distress because she was moaning and didn't want to move. We all slept on the couch with her. Saturday morning we went to our own vet to express our concerns and she basically calmed us down and showed us again how to feed her with the tube. Saturday night she had a bad a reaction to the Tylan (we think the dose was too high based on her weight and our research on the internet) Vet's must hate people who research on the internet and then tell them what they find but when you are waiting for the vet to call you back at 10:30pm on a Saturday night... that is what you do... research. Anyway, the vet on call called us back and told us to take her off it until Monday when I could to speak to the Specialist Internist. On Sunday we got a bit of food down her and took her to the Dog Fair in the park and she seemed to perk up a bit. I bought some Artemis food which looked like a tube of pepperoni which was actually lamb and sausage and she eat some of that and some pieces of apple. But other than that nothing. This morning she is lethargic and just wants to lay beside me. No energy at all. It is extremely frustrating. The internist called and we have readjusted the dosage of Tylan (from 1/2 tsp to 1/16 tsp) we will give her the first of the new dosage tonight so we shall see.) If still no change by Friday we will have to look at the endoscopy and colonoscopy. She won't eat any chicken and rice which is normally her favorite, but as I said she did eat that lamb and rice stick. Does anyone feed their baby a raw food diet? I would like to know your thoughts.
Thanks
Kim


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Kim, I am so sorry Spike still isn't doing well. Hopefully further testing will finally reveal the problem.

I would not try raw unless you speak to your vet about it. It is generally recommended only for healthy dogs with no chronic diseases, etc. There is a certain amount of bacteria naturally occurring in raw foods. A healthy dog can handle it just fine, but an immune compromised dog can't. I would not want to introduce any new bacteria into an already upset digestive tract.


----------



## KimS (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Lady's Mom
Thanks for the advice, that is exactly what my own Vet said! Spike didn't have a good day yesterday but my vet said it was probably too much activity on Sunday and it was too much for her, so we are back to taking it easy and still trying to tempt her to eat... anything! She has pooped and it was good, solid and no funky smells. Still drinking and peeing alot. If this wasn't so serious I would almost laugh, I keep cooking anything and everything to try and get her to eat and now we eat her leftovers! I made her a steak last night and she had a few bites... but today she won't touch the steak. At this point all we can do is wait and see if she improves, thanks for watching my post.
Kim


----------

